

No Silver Bullet: Essence and Accidents of Software Engineering (1987) - acqq
http://www.cs.nott.ac.uk/~cah/G51ISS/Documents/NoSilverBullet.html

======
huxley
Brad Cox, co-creator of Objective C, wrote a interesting response to "No
Silver Bullet" in 1995:

<http://virtualschool.edu/cox/pub/NoSilverBulletRevisted/>

